

The Best Does Not Always Win (Or Why Spotify Will Beat Rdio) - wesleyverhoeve
http://www.wesleyverhoeve.com/rdiovsspotify

======
danielhunt
Rdio is US/Canada only though. Surely Spotify's larger region count is just as
important in its survival and/or its dominance, no?

The US is _not_ the only market that matters.

------
wesleyverhoeve
Daniel, you are right. I will add a quick note that the article only focuses
on the US market.

~~~
danielhunt
Cheers. I feel it's an important detail.

 _edit_ : particularly because I'd love to try Rdio but can't, as I'm in
Ireland :)

~~~
wesleyverhoeve
Your voice has been added to the article :)

